# Text in der Tabelle wird automatisch zentriert



## Alex Duschek (6. Mai 2004)

Ich bin grad dabei,eine HTML Seite mit Dreamweaver MX 2004 zu erstellen.Ich bin noch ein relativer Neuling in Sachen Webdesign und HTML.Momentan habe ich das Problem,dass der Text in jeder Tabellenspalte bzw. -zeile automatisch höhenzentriert wird.Jedoch wäre es mir lieber,wenn der Text einfach links oben anfängt und dann eben weitergeht, bis der Text zu Ende ist.

Ich schreib noch den Quelltext hin,damit eventuell jemand nen Fehler findet.Auf Wunsch kann ich auch noch ein Bild hochladen,wenn ihr das Problem nicht versteht 


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Mapmuster Testversion</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.Stil1 {font-family: "Arial Black"}
.Stil3 {font-family: "Arial Black"; font-size: 12px; }
.Stil5 {font-family: "Arial Black"; font-size: 12px; color: #FFFFFFF; }
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<table width="500" height="435" border="1">
  <tr>
    <td width="250" height="20" align="center"><span class="Stil3">Vorschaubild:</span></td>
    <td width="250" height="20" align="center"><span class="Stil3">Mapdaten:</span></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="250" height="100">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="250" height="100">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="20" colspan="2" align="center"><span class="Stil5">Mapbeschreibung:</span></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2" height="100">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="20" colspan="2" align="center"><span class="Stil3">Tipps und Tricks: </span></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="100" colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="250" height="20" align="center" class="Stil3">Verbesserungsm&ouml;glichkeiten:</td>
    <td width="250" height="20" align="center" class="Stil3">Bewertung:</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="250" height="75">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="250" height="75">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Für jegliche Hilfe bin ich dankbar


----------



## Lord-Lance (6. Mai 2004)

Um den Text an den oberen Rand einer Tabellenzelle zu setzen musst du dem TD Tag noch ein valign="top" mitgeben.


```
<td width="250" height="20" valign="top" align="center"><span class="Stil3">Vorschaubild:</span></td>
```


----------



## Martys (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lord-Lance _
> *Um den Text an den oberen Rand einer Tabellenzelle zu setzen musst du dem TD Tag noch ein valign="top" mitgeben.
> 
> *
> ...




Für Linksbündigkeit:


```
<td width="250" height="20" valign="top" align="left"><span class="Stil3">Vorschaubild:</span></td>
```


----------



## Lord-Lance (6. Mai 2004)

ooops denn hab ich übersehen ...


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. Mai 2004)

Respekt,Antwort in 5 Minuten 
Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. Mai 2004)

ICh will nicht extra ein neues Thema für diese Frage aufmachen,weil sie wohl auch schnell beantwortet sein wird.Und zwar hab ich jetzt das Problem,dass in der Tabelle,wenn ich in die nächste Zeile springe,der Abstand zwischen den beiden Zeilen anscheinend doppelt ist.Wie krieg ich es nun hin,dass der Textabstand zwischen den Zeilen nur einfach ist?

Es gibt natürlich die Möglichkeit,alles in einem Texteditor vorzuformulieren,aber das ist doch wohl etwas umständlich


----------



## chaostheorie (6. Mai 2004)

Du kannst einen manuellen Zeilenumbruch erzeugen (Ausdruck in HTML: <br>), indem du die Strg-Taste gleichzeitig mit der Entertaste drückst. Damit hast du dann nur eine neue Zeile, keinen neuen Absatz.


----------

